# Goodbye Iraq (Update) Welcome Home



## toro (Dec 18, 2009)

370+/- troops, 12 months in Iraq, last 3 months averaging 120 degrees f.,
27 hour flight from Balad to Germany to Maine to Topeka, 2 hour bus ride to Camp Funston, 370 weapons turned in, 1 more bus ride to Ft. Riley, 5 hours late for their reception, 15 minute welcome home reception, and they THANK ME for being there. Watching them kiss their spouse or child, or to see their child for the first time was humbling. Seeing my son and seeing how much he has grown inside and out was overwhelming. Did not think these eyes would swell up like they did. Afterward got to settle Matt in his new quarters and unload. Several of his Battle Buddies (what they call each other) got together for a "couple" of cold ones, and I got a chance to show them the support they get here on 2Cool. All wanted me to say Thanks to Mont and all the supporters here, so THANKS,
Attached are photos of the reception, unpacking, and some commendations Matt was awarded while deployed. 2 Coins of Excellence, 1 Expert Infantryman badge, 1 CIB (combat infantryman badge) awarded for excellence in ground armed conflict. Also had the opportunity to escort a soldier home and drop him off in Ardmore, Ok. while on my way back to Houston. Powerful trip folks, and Thanks again.
Toro


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Awesome. Welcome home Matt & Buds. Thanks for your service & 12 hard months. Thanks for posting Toro.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

*Welcome Home!!! And Thank YOU!!! Good Job Guys*


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

WELCOME HOME GUYS!!
Thanks for your service
May God BLESS YOU aLL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome home and thanks for your service!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

So glad he's home safe! Thanks from me!! And I'll bet he likes his new quarters better than the one in Iraq!! My pics didn't come out very good when my son got off the plane I started shaking!!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Thanks Toro.*

To Matt and his "Battle Buddies", we appreciate your sacrifices and for providing us with a continued peace at home. Hopefully, life will now get back to some form of normalcy for all of you.:cheers:


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome Home-Thank you!


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*thanx for sharing...*

Don't mind the blurry pics... I have my share of blurry pics also. Hard to take clear ones with tears in you're eyes... Happy tears are the BEST though... 
I gotta say, in the one pic of him by the bed, he's the spitting image of my son.. lol. I LOVE LOVE LOVE homecomings!


----------

